# iPod WideScreen Multitouch



## Mondana (7 Mai 2007)

Lancement demain 8 mai 2007 ...


----------



## mimic76 (7 Mai 2007)

Pas très crédible comme info, source ?


----------



## thant (7 Mai 2007)

moi je le crois    :mouais:


----------



## Mondana (7 Mai 2007)

Sources : perso. une soeur qui travaille ds la pub chez les ricains (voir ancien fil sur ipod nano)

Si un modérateur veut remettre mes compteurs à zéro, alors ok...

Si un modérateur veut annuler mon compte (après 16H00 demain) alors ok...

Les paris sont pris...


----------



## kenell (7 Mai 2007)

Tu es sur? à combien de %...??
d'autres infos à nous mettre sous la dent?


----------



## lifenight (7 Mai 2007)

Ton topic a bien sa place dans les rumeurs, je ne vois pas où est le problème 

Du nouveau chez apple, ce serait bien


----------



## kenell (7 Mai 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Ton topic a bien sa place dans les rumeurs, je ne vois pas où est le problème
> 
> Du nouveau chez apple, ce serait bien



surtout après la deception du retard de leopard.. et dans l'attente de la WWDC... c'est sur, ça ferai du bien.


----------



## Mondana (7 Mai 2007)

with Bluetooth capabilities...

J'avais oublié...désolé.


----------



## chounim (7 Mai 2007)

Demais f&#233;ri&#233;, ca amrche quand meme ?

Et je te crois aussi, parce que ca me fais plsair


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2007)

Mondana a dit:


> Sources : perso. une soeur qui travaille ds la pub chez les ricains (voir ancien fil sur ipod nano)



Sublime comme source.


----------



## barth_polux (7 Mai 2007)

Mondana, je te crois moi.... Mais ya interet que ce soit vrai car sinon la tu nous fais une fausse joie a tous..... allé espérons..... tu peut nous donner un peu plus  de renseignement sur ton info s'il te plait???


----------



## Mondana (7 Mai 2007)

cette sortie est pour contrer celle de Crosoft à mémoire flash (Nouveau Zune).


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (8 Mai 2007)

Hello
Thinksecret en parle aussi
La sortie serait prévue à la même date que l'iPhone


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2007)

@chounim : pas s&#251;r que le 8 mai soit f&#233;ri&#233; chez les &#201;tazuniens, m&#234;me si c'est eux qui ont gagn&#233; la guerre  Ils bossent, eux, pas comme nouzautres les feignasses 

Ce fil devrait fermer demain en fin de journ&#233;e, non ?


----------



## chounim (8 Mai 2007)

hum, p&#244; con


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2007)

De cette pluie monotone qui ne fait que mouiller le rester de mon corps d&#233;j&#224; si meurtri , une nouvellle de cette sorte de chez Apple me ferait le plus grand bien .


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2007)

Oh oui! du nouveau dans ce morne début de mois de mai.


----------



## jsljulius (8 Mai 2007)

Je peux confirmer la rumeur...









C'est pas férié aux États-Unis demain!


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2007)

Il peut la confirmer ? Il peut la confirmer !!

C'est fort, &#231;a, de pouvoir confirmer : une id&#233;e sur ta source ?


----------



## mimic76 (8 Mai 2007)

Bah apparement ça va pas être pour aujourd'hui.

Sur thinksecret.com il y a ce message là : *Updated* Since publication, reliable sources have added that there will _not_ be an iPod update this week. We are currently investigating whether the initial tip may point to a 6G iPod roll-out earlier than expected (Q3/Q4 2007) or not.


----------



## kenell (8 Mai 2007)

pas étonnant je dirais, si ça se confirme...
Le Zune en flash n'a apparemment été dévoilé qu'à quelques developpeurs, donc plus rien ne presse apple, qui le retarde au maximum, pour etre au plus près de la disponibilité en vente.


----------



## xao85 (8 Mai 2007)

Une sortie aujourdhui, si c'est pour me faire une fausse joie, ça va gueuler. Surtout que ça fait des lustres qu'on n'en a pas eu une!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (8 Mai 2007)

mimic76 a dit:


> Bah apparement ça va pas être pour aujourd'hui.
> 
> Sur thinksecret.com il y a ce message là : *Updated* Since publication, reliable sources have added that there will _not_ be an iPod update this week. We are currently investigating whether the initial tip may point to a 6G iPod roll-out earlier than expected (Q3/Q4 2007) or not.



Comprends pas l'anglais mais vient pas jouer les rabajoie!


----------



## Mondana (8 Mai 2007)

Tout à coup je commence à avoir chaud ...:rose: 

Pourtant dehors c'est pas les grandes chaleurs...:love:


----------



## xao85 (8 Mai 2007)

Le store ferme vers 16h normalement quand ya sortie!!! Soyons patient!


----------



## mimic76 (8 Mai 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Comprends pas l'anglais mais vient pas jouer les rabajoie!



Traduction : Y'aura pas de new ipod today.

Voiloù.


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (8 Mai 2007)

Mondana a dit:


> Tout à coup je commence à avoir chaud ...:rose:
> 
> Pourtant dehors c'est pas les grandes chaleurs...:love:




On a allumer le bûcher et....C'est pour toi!



S'il y a rien d'ici 16H, t'es cuit....
:mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Le store ferme vers 16h normalement quand ya sortie!!! Soyons patient!



14h ....


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2007)

Mondana a dit:


> Sources : perso. une soeur qui travaille ds la pub chez les ricains (voir ancien fil sur ipod nano)
> 
> Si un modérateur veut remettre mes compteurs à zéro, alors ok...
> 
> ...



et pour ta soeur?


----------



## xao85 (8 Mai 2007)

14h ben &#231;a sent pas bon alors! O&#249; il est le b&#251;cher?  Encore un mardi sans sortie...


----------



## Mondana (8 Mai 2007)

Plus que 25 minutes...

Sinon un modérateur peut faire un sondage pour Mondana :


1   Il faut le mettre au bûcher !
2   Il faut le mettre à l'amende !
3   Il faut le bannir à tout jamais !
4   Il faut lui faire bénéficier d'une amnistie pour ce 8 mai !


Pour ce qui est de ma soeur, je m'en charge ( la honte !) :rose:


----------



## mimic76 (8 Mai 2007)

Mondana a dit:


> Plus que 25 minutes...
> 
> Sinon un modérateur peut faire un sondage pour Mondana :
> 
> ...



Oui mais 16h en France ça équivaut à 10h aux US donc c'est normal qu'il n'y ait pas eu d'annonces.


----------



## xao85 (8 Mai 2007)

Mondana a dit:


> Plus que 25 minutes...
> 
> Sinon un modérateur peut faire un sondage pour Mondana :
> 
> ...



Il faus lui interdire dacheter un produit frappé dune pomme pdt 10ans!


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (8 Mai 2007)

Mondana a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de ma soeur, je m'en charge ( la honte !) :rose:




Ouhhhh.... que ça m'énerve les (petites) soeurs!:hein:


----------



## xao85 (8 Mai 2007)

Il est 16h!


----------



## xao85 (8 Mai 2007)

Mondana je voudrais pas &#234;tre pessimiste mais je crois qu'il faut que tu reconnaisses ta d&#233;faite!


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (8 Mai 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Il est 16h!


----------



## boulifb (8 Mai 2007)

ben l'AS est toujours ouvert et pas de changement pour le moment...


----------



## littledon (8 Mai 2007)

je dirais qu un publiciste américain a fait avaler une couleuvre à une ingénue française


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2007)

littledon a dit:


> je dirais qu un publiciste américain a fait avaler une couleuvre à une ingénue française



ou alors, elle lit trop AI


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2007)

Je ferme pas encore le fil : un mois &#224; tenir, c'est &#231;a ? Restez zen et &#233;teignez vos ardeurs de b&#251;cher.


----------



## Mondana (8 Mai 2007)

Je présente mes excuses à tous pour cette "rumeur" qui est fondée...:rose: 

Merci aussi à Bompi 

@+

Mondana


----------



## xao85 (8 Mai 2007)

Mondana a dit:


> Je présente mes excuses à tous pour cette "rumeur" qui est fondée...:rose:
> 
> Merci aussi à Bompi
> 
> ...



 A mardi prochain peut être!


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (8 Mai 2007)

Et moi je fais quoi avec le tas de bois?




edit: &#224; la semaine prochaine?


----------



## Groumpff (14 Mai 2007)

Le futur ipod sera basé sur l'ipod intégré à l'iphone c'est clair !

Maintenant quand on voit qu'il se vendra bien 3 millions d'ipod vidéo fullscreen par trimestre et autant d'iphone !!!

6 millions de machines !

Je n'ai qu'un mot SDK et vente de logiciels compatibles sur itunes !!! 

C'est impossible qu'Apple ne sorte pas un SDK ... les possibilités sont trops énormes !


----------



## xao85 (14 Mai 2007)

Demain on est mardi... 
Pas de news de ta soeur Mondana???


----------



## oohTONY (14 Mai 2007)

Vous le voulez votre iPod Wide !! inh ?
C'est clair que si Apple le sort avec une autonomie au moins similaire à celle de l'iPod actuel : j'achète !!


----------



## xao85 (14 Mai 2007)

:rateau: Arrêtes de me faire du mal! :rateau:


----------



## oohTONY (14 Mai 2007)

Sinon un truc que j'ai fait il y a deux ans, sur PC avec Photofiltre (logiciel gratuit de 10Mo) et à l'époque je connaissait rien à APPLE et pas d'internet pour les screens d'interface...











:rose: :rateau:


----------



## Nico IR (29 Juin 2007)

Alors un nouvel iPod avec la sortie aujourd'hui d'iPhone ??? On veut de la nouveaut&#233; sur l'iPod aussi !!!! 
Je me contient tant bien que mal d'acheter le vid&#233;o en esperant voir un iPod video tactile mais c'est dur looool.

Allez au pire en septembre avec l'apple expo non ?


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juillet 2007)

Qui sait  ?


----------



## flotow (1 Juillet 2007)

Et si la game iPod s'arretai? hein?
le iPlayer a la place de iPod... la rumeur tomberai a l'eau :!


----------



## noche84 (2 Juillet 2007)

> Et si la game iPod s'arretai? hein?
> le iPlayer a la place de iPod... la rumeur tomberai a l'eau :!



Et bien figure toi que j'ai eu la même idée... Mais en marketing on parle de segmentation...  Et je ne pense pas que la cible du marché de l'ipod soit exactement la même que ma cible  du marché de l'iPhone... 

On pourrait oser une comparaison avec le marché de l'automobile... Pourquoi ferait-on une citadine, un coupé, un cabriolet, un SUV, un transporteur... Parce qu'il s'agit de cibles différentes...

Bien sur il y a des intersections

L'iPod peut donc encore avoir un avenir a condition que l'iPhone reste plus cher vu qu'il propose les fonctions de l'iPod + d'autres...

Enfin tout celà reste du ressort de Cupertino bien sur


----------



## Bionik (23 Juillet 2007)

AppleNews publie une vidéo qui si ce n'est pas un fake me met l'eau à la bouche : 

http://www.applenews.fr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=720&Itemid=20


----------



## tyler_d (23 Juillet 2007)

mouais.... pourquoi apple veut absolument nous faire naviguer par album ? ok c'est sympa par cover flow, mais on peut aimer qq titres d'un artiste sans pour autant avoir tous ses albums (ok j'ai bien compris, apple vend aussi de la musique en ligne...)

sinon cette interface est plus "sympa", mais c'est juste une mise à jour software, parce qu'apparement ça s'utilise toujours avec une molette !

donc pas vraiment d'ipod 6g


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juillet 2007)

Moi je veux un iPod avec ecran int&#233;gral :love:


----------



## Souvaroff (29 Juillet 2007)

Aller  oohTONY  Continue de nous faire baver avec tes fakes !!


----------



## guiguilap (30 Juillet 2007)

Je dirais plutot : "Steve, concocte nous cet iPod Tactile "


----------

